# Bees gave me osteoarthritis



## Fishman43

I took a sting early on this season on the first knuckle of my right hand middle finger. No big deal I thought and went on with inspections, etc. As in most years being an early season sting it swelled a little bit and hurt more than later in the season stings, only this one was different. The "swelling" never really went down, the hurt never really went away... infact some days it swelled more and hurt like the dickens.

Fast forward to last week when I couldn't even work in the shop due to the pain and swelling (on my dominant hand) so I finally called my doctor. After seeing him and being refered to a specialist, then having blood drawn 3 times, and 8 x-rays... It turns out that **** bee has given me osteo arthritis, "caused by the trauma to the knuckle".

This might just make the case for me to go back to gloves. Despite the lack of dexterity they provide, they sure beat the pain and lack of dexterity I now have in everything I do!


----------



## danno

I have never heard of this happening. I started wearing gloves about 5 or 6 years ago when my colony count got high enough that speed mattered. I also have osteoarthritisin the same knuckle on the same hand due to a chainsaw accident back in 1976 but it took 35 years to hit me.


----------



## Blackwater Bees

Nitril gloves offer excellent dexterity and bees normally won't sting them. I've worn them for 2 years with only 1 or 2 stings, those were when I pinched a bee on the handholds. A pair normally last me for inspections on 8 or 10 hives.


----------



## burns375

Normally I have very little reaction to stings, a small bump and with a little pain for an hour or two. I had a sting on the side of my kneecap near the side of the cap. The bee got in my pants so I couldn't remove the stinger and received full dosage.. Very painful for a 3-4 days after, almost like I had a knee injury. I think the venom got into the joint, something to do with that. After a week back to normal.


----------



## Fishman43

Blackwater Bees said:


> Nitril gloves offer excellent dexterity and bees normally won't sting them. I've worn them for 2 years with only 1 or 2 stings, those were when I pinched a bee on the handholds. A pair normally last me for inspections on 8 or 10 hives.


I have used nitrile gloves in the past (and have been stung through them, though it is nice to pull up the glove and remove the stinger easily). My biggest problem with the nitrile/latex gloves is my hands get sweaty in them and then they become uncomfortable as well.


----------

